# New 2013 ibanez RG Prestige 7 string?



## 27InchScale (Sep 10, 2012)

So a little bird (reliable source) told me a new ibanez prestige rg was coming in 2013.... Anyone have any knowledge or insight on this subject? Details???


----------



## Thep (Sep 10, 2012)

You didn't hear it from me....but...word on the street is that...its got bareknuckles.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Sep 10, 2012)

Thep said:


> You didn't hear it from me....but...word on the street is that...its got bareknuckles.



WHAT.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 10, 2012)

WAT


----------



## theo (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmmmm..... You know what'd be sweet? An entirely new shape (not the anything like the x series abominations) from Ibanez.
And more bright colours.


----------



## thealexkelley (Sep 10, 2012)

i heard ibanez was making a 9 string dimebag tribute, stock with ibanez pickups and an edge III


----------



## theo (Sep 10, 2012)

But in black!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 10, 2012)

I hear it comes with an ACTIVE Ulidium PU 238 Explosive Space Modulator...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 10, 2012)

Thep said:


> You didn't hear it from me....but...word on the street is that...its got bareknuckles.


Good, now when I rip out the aftermaths that most likely come in there I can make some money.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Sep 10, 2012)

Im just thinking but if they bring back the 1527 and a hardtail version in royal blue with some fitting bkps like aftermaths or coldsweats then that will sell VERY well i think 

Especially if it has coil taps or something


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 10, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS: The Schaller Hannes 7 bridge will premier on the new string hardtail!


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 10, 2012)

So is this just a ridiculous rumor thread and I missed the joke or what?


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 10, 2012)

word on the street is that ed roman helped design it.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 10, 2012)

$10 says it is going to be black....


----------



## L1ght (Sep 10, 2012)

Originally, this thread may have been serious, but now, looks like a ridiculous thread where everyone is just throwing in what they would like to see Ibanez do with their guitars in what they consider to be a perfect world. A perfect world where business and overhead are as non-existent as the unicorns living on my butthole.


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Sep 10, 2012)

I call bullshit til I see a pic


----------



## Jakke (Sep 11, 2012)

To be honest, I'm just glad if we get more non-black..

Maybe green.. Green anyone?


----------



## LarryMorrio (Sep 11, 2012)

stock with ibanez pickups and an edge


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 11, 2012)

they are all being built in the DeVries "custom shop" and will have the "rhythm in jump, dancing next to you" bridge, not a Schaller Hannes...

the pickups...will have metal wires attached to them for connecting to a volume pot. And th neck will be extra short scale...like 19"..tuned to a low f# on ernie ball super slinkies


----------



## wookie606 (Sep 11, 2012)

Rumour has it they experimenting with a new guitar finish that cleans itself and cures minor ailments...


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 11, 2012)

wookie606 said:


> Rumour has it they experimenting with a new guitar finish that cleans itself and cures minor ailments...



It actually just throws a new coat of METUHL BLACK finish on every time you are done playing.


----------



## Genome (Sep 11, 2012)

First pic:


----------



## Miijk (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh phew, thank god it's not black! ^


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 11, 2012)

Most pointless thread ever


----------



## Valnob (Sep 11, 2012)

An RG with KOA would be great


----------



## traditional (Sep 11, 2012)

I've heard it will have an ebony fretboard... 




=D


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Probably just the RG2627E that hit the Euro market this year being brought stateside. It probably didn't do that well, hence the widening of the market.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably just the RG2627E that hit the Euro market this year being brought stateside. It probably didn't do that well, hence the widening of the market.



If they re-release it with passives, then it may do better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If they re-release it with passives, then it may do better.



Eh, I doubt it. It may be more popular here, but guitars with EMG 7s still sell incredibly well, Schecter, LTD, and more recently ESP have proven that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, I doubt it. It may be more popular here, but guitars with EMG 7s still sell incredibly well, Schecter, LTD, and more recently ESP have proven that.



Yeah, to be honest, I doubted that too. It was just the speculation that they did that with the RG2228, and they may possibly do the same with this.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think it's proof that people like EMG's, especially in the case of ESP - if you want an ESP 7 you have no choice but to get EMG's. LTD just recently came out with the signature guitars with passives but before that you also had no choice. Even Schecter still gives you little choice, particularly if you want a trem.

That's like saying people like $4/gallon gas here because it still sells well


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

They did it with the RG2228 because they're partner in pickups, DiMarzio, released a production 8-string pickup, and they were getting a fuck ton of artist feedback regarding pickups. It was a perfect storm that lead them to make the RG2228A, though, I guess we'll see how many folks care based on how long the model stays around. I don't know about you, but I haven't seen too many in the wild. They're fighting an uphill battle in the market right now, too much competition in the sub-$1k range combined with all the used RG2228s (EMG) selling for cheap. If it came out a couple years earlier it probably would have gained more traction. 

I'm all for Ibanez releasing something genuinely new, but there just isn't enough info out there. I guess we'll see closer to NAMM.


----------



## Valnob (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, I doubt it. It may be more popular here, but guitars with EMG 7s still sell incredibly well, *Schecter*, LTD, and more recently ESP have proven that.



Schecter uses now more Seymour Duncan than EMG.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I don't think it's proof that people like EMG's, especially in the case of ESP - if you want an ESP 7 you have no choice but to get EMG's. LTD just recently came out with the signature guitars with passives but before that you also had no choice. Even Schecter still gives you little choice, particularly if you want a trem.
> 
> That's like saying people like $4/gallon gas here because it still sells well



I'm not saying folks love EMGs (though, how many sell even compared to similar passive equipped guitars is somewhat telling), but I don't think it's as big of a factor as some folks on this forum make it out to be. It's not 2003 anymore, there are plenty of soapbar passives kicking around, and more 7-string soapbars in general. You can even order passive SD pickups in active housings.

If you remember the run of custom SDs made to sound like EMGs, but in a passive housing, you'll see there are plenty of folks willing to pay out for the EMG tone, to put in non-EMG routed guitars. 

Look at how many EMG/SDBO equipped Schecters and Agiles still pop up, even with most of them, especially Agile, having identical guitars with passives. 

I know you don't dig them Troy, but a lot of folks do. They obviously sell well enough that EMG keeps them around and is able to sell them off the shelf at a premium, not just OEM.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They did it with the RG2228 because they're partner in pickups, DiMarzio, released a production 8-string pickup, and they were getting a fuck ton of artist feedback regarding pickups. It was a perfect storm that lead them to make the RG2228A, though, I guess we'll see how many folks care based on how long the model stays around. I don't know about you, but I haven't seen too many in the wild. They're fighting an uphill battle in the market right now, too much competition in the sub-$1k range combined with all the used RG2228s (EMG) selling for cheap. If it came out a couple years earlier it probably would have gained more traction.
> 
> I'm all for Ibanez releasing something genuinely new, but there just isn't enough info out there. I guess we'll see closer to NAMM.



I really should pay more attention to the ERG trends.  I forgot about all that, and that was all perfect timing with the Dimarzio 8 string pickups. 

I'm curious on the OP's reliable source, no link or any secondary source of substantial info to really make any kind of claims. It's too soon to even be speculating before NAMM.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 11, 2012)

I actually like actives just fine tonewise. My SLAT3-7 sounds great. I only don't like them because I like to leave my guitar plugged in and it results in the batteries dying or me having to install a killswitch. It's just a laziness thing


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Schecter uses now more Seymour Duncan than EMG.



But they're still active pickups in soapbar housings, and not passives. 

Of the 18 7-strings Schecter makes, 10 of them have EMGs.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 11, 2012)

Frak the Prestiges. They should get some J-customs here in Europe so I wouldn't have to drag my ass all over to Japan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Frak the Prestiges. They should get some J-customs here in Europe so I wouldn't have to drag my ass all over to Japan.



You can also order and import them from the US now too.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 11, 2012)

guess we'll just have to wait and see

another hardtail prestige would be sick, but i've given up hope on it

it will be whatever it's gunna be


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can also order and import them from the US now too.



Yeah and pay shitloads of customs and wait weeks/months for a guitar that in the worst case could be broken.  

Also, the models available in the USA aren't 7-strings. Meaning that it is just a dream to get some sevens here in Europe.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't really care about anything but SMALL DOT INLAYS.

Like on the rg 1527z.


----------



## vinniemallet (Sep 11, 2012)

Lol I didn't want to talk about this topic but ye basically I'm now endorsed by Ibanez and I went to LACS to make my custom, we spoke about a lot of things and examples of guitars that could reach the market but the guys really loved my custom so now it's gonna be a production model, I hope you guys buy this thing because it's gonna be very unique, the woods are from spain also the paint, the price will be something like 3000 , but whatever you guys want pics I'll give you guys pics, hope you guys enjoy!:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Yeah and pay shitloads of customs and wait weeks/months for a guitar that in the worst case could be broken.



Hence the "".  



> Also, the models available in the USA aren't 7-strings. Meaning that it is just a dream to get some sevens here in Europe.



The current 7-string JCRG models are available in the US.


----------



## SuRTiFy (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe its a jake bowen sig?! Doubt it but if its true Im highly sure it wont come with BKP


----------



## Toxin (Sep 11, 2012)

we need some reverse head prestige rga or rgd already
cmon ibanez, quit sleeping


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The current 7-string JCRG models are available in the US.



They are? Well thanks to Ibanez's official site for misinformation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> They are? Well thanks to Ibanez's official site for misinformation.


 
They're available to order only via select dealers, just like the 2011 and 2012 J.Custom models were, even though they weren't listed on the Ibanez USA site, which isn't maintained by Hoshino but HUSA which is Ibanez's biggest American distributor.


----------



## TJV (Sep 11, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Frak the Prestiges. They should get some J-customs here in Europe so I wouldn't have to drag my ass all over to Japan.



Look here! 
Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 11, 2012)

It's Jake Bowen's sig.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 11, 2012)

TJV said:


> Look here!
> Wall Photos | Facebook



OMGOMGOMG!  I wonder if they still have those. I bet they don't even let you touch them but even seeing them in person..


----------



## TJV (Sep 11, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> OMGOMGOMG!  I wonder if they still have those. I bet they don't even let you touch them but even seeing them in person..


It was two weeks ago I saw those in that store. They are able to get more if those are sold already. Here's one too. Ibanez J-Custom RG20127 BGA - Limited Edition | ProMusicTools
Beautiful guitar indeed.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 11, 2012)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD Ibanez ease up on the BLACK....


----------



## Bouillestfu (Sep 11, 2012)

SuRTiFy said:


> Maybe its a jake bowen sig?! Doubt it but if its true Im highly sure it wont come with BKP


Then why does his LACs come with Aftermaths?


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Bouillestfu said:


> Then why does his LACs come with Aftermaths?



You basically gave the answer yourself: because it's a LACS. And this particular custom shop only builds for endorsees hence free pickup choice.

Plus, what blasphemy would it be to have BKPs in a stock Ibanez? Please...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Alex_IBZ said:


> You basically gave the answer yourself: because it's a LACS. And this particular custom shop only builds for endorsees hence free pickup choice.
> 
> Plus, what blasphemy would it be to have BKPs in a stock Ibanez? Please...


 
BKPs aren't small batch pickups anymore, if they can supply them in large quantities to Fender for production models, they can do the same with Ibanez. 

If I had to guess, the biggest factor would be Ibanez's current deal with DiMarzio. Price as well, for the most part.


----------



## ConstantSea (Sep 11, 2012)

no stock pickups and a hardtail would be nice...


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Sep 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> BKPs aren't small batch pickups anymore, if they can supply them in large quantities to Fender for production models, they can do the same with Ibanez.



Well, yes, maybe they can do that with one pickup with a company like Fender, but I doubt that they would go for mass produced (even if prestige) Ibanez guitars. That would just question the whole handwound deal.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 11, 2012)

How about a 7 RG with Reversed headstock?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 11, 2012)

prestige. 7. hardtail. rgd. that's all I know.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 11, 2012)

edit: wrong thread.. that's what you get for being tired and opening multiple threads in different tabs.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 11, 2012)

envenomedcky said:


> prestige. 7. hardtail. rgd. that's all I know.



I like the sound of that


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 11, 2012)

tristanroyster said:


> It's Jake Bowen's sig.


i wish!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Alex_IBZ said:


> Well, yes, maybe they can do that with one pickup with a company like Fender, but I doubt that they would go for mass produced (even if prestige) Ibanez guitars. That would just question the whole handwound deal.


 
Yeah, they need to stay with small shops like Fender to keep street cred.  

The Fender Johnny Marr is an $1800, full production guitar.


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow so apparently this turned a whole diff direction than what i had intended.....lol anyone have any real knowledge?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2012)

Geetarguy said:


> Wow so apparently this turned a whole diff direction than what i had intended.....lol anyone have any real knowledge?


 
I'm more curious on your reliable source. 

So far Devin (probably the closest we have to a reliable source at this time) has said a Prestige Hardtail RGD7... possibly a hardtail version of the RGD2127. But other than that, this is pretty much a rumours and wish list thread.


----------



## MFB (Sep 11, 2012)

envenomedcky said:


> prestige. 7. hardtail. rgd. that's all I know.









Go on...


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 11, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm more curious on your reliable source.
> 
> So far Devin (probably the closest we have to a reliable source at this time) has said a Prestige Hardtail RGD7... possibly a hardtail version of the RGD2127. But other than that, this is pretty much a rumours and wish list thread.



My source would be rick from ibanez rules sir.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2012)

Geetarguy said:


> My source would be rick from ibanez rules sir.


 
Ok, cool.


----------



## Key_Maker (Sep 11, 2012)

Bring back the RGA121 and add a string and you have my attention.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 11, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm more curious on your reliable source.
> 
> So far Devin (probably the closest we have to a reliable source at this time) has said a Prestige Hardtail RGD7... possibly a hardtail version of the RGD2127. But other than that, this is pretty much a rumours and wish list thread.



if that happens i will abandon my plans for a custom


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Sep 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, they need to stay with small shops like Fender to keep street cred.
> 
> The Fender Johnny Marr is an $1800, full production guitar.



That's not what I said, but it seems your mind has an awful lot space free for interpretation so I'm not going to add another argument here.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 12, 2012)

Jakke said:


> ...more non-black..


None more black!

My wet dream would be something like a 7-string version of the natural finished RGA121 (including an extended Gibraltar Plus bridge) with a reversed headstock and possibly with the XL scale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

Alex_IBZ said:


> That's not what I said, but it seems your mind has an awful lot space free for interpretation so I'm not going to add another argument here.



Oh, hello there insults. 

It's okay, I got thicker skin than that. Thanks for proving my point though. When one delves into insults it's usually a reaction to being wrong.


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Sep 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh, hello there insults.
> 
> It's okay, I got thicker skin than that. Thanks for proving my point though. When one delves into insults it's usually a reaction to being wrong.



First of all, I'm very sorry, I didn't mean to insult you personally in any way.

Being passive aggresive by saying that someone starts insulting because of being wrong can't apply in this case, because no-one can know for sure that they are wrong or right. I was trying to deliver valid points which were then ridiculed. But let's set that aside, mk? Forum aggressions don't help anyone and I know, we both have better things to do 

It's just that you overlooked the simple fact that Ibanez is likely to never ever going to release a stock guitar with high end pickups other than the usual Dimarzio, Seymour Duncan or EMG combination. And even that isn't standard.
No matter if BKP are maxing their capacities and whatever Fender model is produced with a signature pickup. 

Ibanez has clearly proven they only equip special runs such as the M8 (or LACS guitars for that matter) with "different" pickups. So there. If that makes me sound bitter, well, it's probably because I'm losing faith in a couple of brands despite my user name


----------



## Syriel (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll just wait and see. RGD hardtail? I might be interested.

But to add to the list of wants everyone has here, I have to say I'd love to see a Fujigen made X series, even just a 6er. I'd kill for the 27 fret Xiphos as a Prestige with a reverse headstock. I really didn't understand the concept of them putting a standard headstock on the 27 fretter when the others were all reversed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2012)

Alex_IBZ said:


> First of all, I'm very sorry, I didn't mean to insult you personally in any way.
> 
> Being passive aggresive by saying that someone starts insulting because of being wrong can't apply in this case, because no-one can know for sure that they are wrong or right. I was trying to deliver valid points which were then ridiculed. But let's set that aside, mk? Forum aggressions don't help anyone and I know, we both have better things to do
> 
> ...



Actually, I mentioned Ibanez's deal with another pickup builder from the get go, which would likely hamper the use of another makers pickups. 

I was simply countering the idea that BKPs can't be used because they either A) don't have the capabilities to make x-amount of pickups, which is wrong as they have a much more robust production output, and B) that the scale of the production of the guitar matters, which it doesn't. 

Sorry if you felt ridiculed, as I meant nothing by "" as it's meant simply to imply a joke. Don't take the internet too seriously. This is just a forum for guys to talk about guitars.


----------



## Bboren (Sep 12, 2012)

I found a pic of the prototype!


----------



## linchpin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bboren said:


> I found a pic of the prototype!


Finally, a custom guitar for every virtuoso pedophile.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 12, 2012)

Bboren said:


> I found a pic of the prototype!





linchpin said:


> Finally, a custom guitar for every virtuoso pedophile.



^Now that is just fucked up - the guitar, and the guy playing the guitar the most as he looks like a pedophile.   

As for Ibanez coming out with something cool for a new 7, I've given up hope years ago when the current UV hasn't had a new look in over 15 years and everything that's come out since has either been boring and cookie-cutter as all hell, or it's way more than I'll ever afford with an outrageous price tag. I'm sorry, but I'm not one to sell everythiing I own including my car, and a kidney to have an Ibanez I actually like and would want to own.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2012)

Bboren said:


> I found a pic of the prototype!



For the love of God, I hope no one asks for pics of the backside.


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 12, 2012)

I was enjoying this thread, but then suddenly it took a turn from funny to really creepy weird.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but an S7 prestige would be awesome.


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 13, 2012)

Bring back the RGA 121 + 321 Prestige's 

it would make me so damn happy


----------



## MetalMike04 (Sep 13, 2012)

i may get alot of flak for it buuuuuut.....










......ANYTHING LEFT HANDED!!!!


----------



## Joeseffel (Sep 13, 2012)

MetalMike04 said:


> i may get alot of flak for it buuuuuut.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No that's fair, Ibanez don't make many seriously good left handers and even fewer lefty 7s, which considering their reputation must be frustrating.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 13, 2012)

for the luv of all fuck, can we not decend into I WANT/I WISH shit like we do every bloody year. leave this open for ACTUAL news about whats coming


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 13, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> for the luv of all fuck, can we not decend into I WANT/I WISH shit like we do every bloody year. leave this open for ACTUAL news about whats coming



But that already happened by post 5 onwards.


----------



## Rook (Sep 13, 2012)

envenomedcky said:


> prestige. 7. hardtail. rgd. that's all I know.



James Monteith Sig?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/178236-tesseract-ibanez-cusom.html


----------



## sear (Sep 13, 2012)

My guess?

It'll look fucking identical to every other Ibanez 7-string, right down to the shitty Ibanez active pickups and ugly black plastic finish.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 13, 2012)

sear said:


> My guess?
> 
> It'll look fucking identical to every other Ibanez 7-string, right down to the shitty Ibanez active pickups and ugly black plastic finish.



"Ibanez active pickups" 
"plastic finish"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2012)

If your birdie is so reliable why don't you know more?


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 13, 2012)

Xaios said:


> For the love of God, I hope no one asks for pics of the backside.



i was enough with you just thinking about that


----------



## bhakan (Sep 13, 2012)

envenomedcky said:


> prestige. 7. hardtail. rgd. that's all I know.


If this is true, I'd bet it is just exactly the current RGD but with a hardtail.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 13, 2012)

bhakan said:


> If this is true, I'd bet it is just exactly the current RGD but with a hardtail.



i wouldn't say no to that, it's the only reason i sold my RGD2127, i don't like trems at all



Bloody_Inferno said:


> But that already happened by post 5 onwards.



yes i know, but every year it's the same thing, i wish, and i wish everyone would just stop. hell we should just mae an I WISH ibanez thread and sticky it lol. i'd rather this thread though just remain info only, or it's proabably just gunna get shut down like the others ones did


----------



## dgs (Sep 14, 2012)

> As for Ibanez coming out with something cool for a new 7, I've given up hope years ago when the current UV hasn't had a new look in over 15 years and everything that's come out since has either been boring and cookie-cutter as all hell, or it's way more than I'll ever afford with an outrageous price tag.


I just purchased an S7420, and while I got an amazing deal on it due to being friends with the store manager ($600 OTD), even at the retail price of $800 it's still an amazing deal. There is nothing that will touch it in that price range. The paint job is immaculate, the frets are set perfectly, and there isn't an imperfection to be found. Of course the ZR trem is a thing of beauty, and I think most can vouch for the Wizard neck being one of the smoothest, easiest necks to play in the business. The volume and tone knobs move with a smoothness found on much more expensive guitars. The *only* weak link to be found are the pickups, and while they aren't terrible, I plan on replacing them with pickups that have more punch, and far more sustain (DiMarzio D Activtor 7's is my first choice right now) . But they are not so bad I immediately want to replace them the way I would with most ~$800 guitars.

There is nothing cookie-cutter about the S7420. It's a moderately priced, well made, good looking guitar, and more importantly, it is a blast to play. I think anyone on a budget of under $1,000 would be extremely happy with it, unless of course they were as picky as you seem to be.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 14, 2012)

bhakan said:


> If this is true, I'd bet it is just exactly the current RGD but with a hardtail.



If this is true I wouldn't change anything about that guitar


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just want Ibanez to come out with something different from the rest for once!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread is bad and you all should feel bad.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 15, 2012)

Alex_IBZ said:


> Well, yes, maybe they can do that with one pickup with a company like Fender, but I doubt that they would go for mass produced (even if prestige) Ibanez guitars. That would just question the whole handwound deal.



Don't they still use some kind of machine to "hand wind" pickups?

They're just pickups... They don't belong on some pedestal somewhere bc SS.org thinks they're great.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 15, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm more curious on your reliable source.
> 
> So far Devin (probably the closest we have to a reliable source at this time) has said a Prestige Hardtail RGD7... possibly a hardtail version of the RGD2127. But other than that, this is pretty much a rumours and wish list thread.



Don't we already have like eleventy billion of those?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 15, 2012)

Another wish list post, but I don't care - I just want to see the AFD being made again.







Come ON, Ibanez.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 15, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Another wish list post, but I don't care - I just want to see the AFD being made again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks.. unique.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 15, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> That looks.. unique.



Made in tiny numbers in the late 80s, most still live in Japan. I want one so, so badly.

I mean, why wouldn't you want 30 frets? Come on!


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 15, 2012)

I am having an RG7621 routed for a tune-o-matic bridge right now. I am also going to finish it in red.

And then Ibanez comes out with this...

I will finish the project, I might even add an ebony fretboard no inlays, Jumbo SS rounded fret ends, but I will probably buy this new Ibanez too (The price better not be more than an ESP NT-7).

I have to make my project guitar better.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 15, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I am having an RG7621 routed for a tune-o-matic bridge right now. I am also going to finish it in red.
> 
> And then Ibanez comes out with this...
> 
> ...



probably the same as the RGD2127Z price wise, maybe a tiny bit cheaper as it's less hard ware (fixed bridge, no locking nut)


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 15, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Made in tiny numbers in the late 80s, most still live in Japan. I want one so, so badly.
> 
> I mean, why wouldn't you want 30 frets? Come on!



Okay that totally grew on me since I saw it this morning, looks pretty cool. I was a little turned off that it was a bass styled body.

Is it a longer scale? That in a 26.5 or a 27in scale would be amazing


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 15, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> Okay that totally grew on me since I saw it this morning, looks pretty cool. I was a little turned off that it was a bass styled body.
> 
> Is it a longer scale? That in a 26.5 or a 27in scale would be amazing



I'm afraid I have no idea about the scale - information on these is really, really thin on the ground.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 15, 2012)

dgs said:


> I just purchased an S7420, and while I got an amazing deal on it due to being friends with the store manager ($600 OTD), even at the retail price of $800 it's still an amazing deal. There is nothing that will touch it in that price range. The paint job is immaculate, the frets are set perfectly, and there isn't an imperfection to be found. Of course the ZR trem is a thing of beauty, and I think most can vouch for the Wizard neck being one of the smoothest, easiest necks to play in the business. The volume and tone knobs move with a smoothness found on much more expensive guitars. The *only* weak link to be found are the pickups, and while they aren't terrible, I plan on replacing them with pickups that have more punch, and far more sustain (DiMarzio D Activtor 7's is my first choice right now) . But they are not so bad I immediately want to replace them the way I would with most ~$800 guitars.
> 
> There is nothing cookie-cutter about the S7420. It's a moderately priced, well made, good looking guitar, and more importantly, it is a blast to play. I think anyone on a budget of under $1,000 would be extremely happy with it, unless of course they were as picky as you seem to be.



First off, being picky is about 50/50 of this issue... For starters, i HATE tremolos with a passion of the Christ. My main issue with them is the locking nut, as I keep smashing my knuckle on it every time. I don't know about you, but after the 2nd time of smashing my knuckle on a locking nut, I get pissed and my finger hurts. Smashing bone into metal sucks.

I'm not saying that the S7420 is a bad guitar by all means... I've had an older S7420FMTW along with a '91 UV7BK. Yes Ibanez necks are nice, but lately I find the quality to be hit or miss, especially on the stuff under $1000 these days. No matter what Ibanez you pick up, no 2 neck profiles feel anywhere near the same though they are supposed to be. And after owning so many 7421's and 7321's, you get bored with them. I say cookie-cutter because they are all the same old thing that ever comes from Ibanez year after year. And worst of all is the new fixed bridge they put on the RG/RGA7's... That thing is so god awful uncomfortable, your hand feels like it's way higher than it needs to be and feels awkward as hell to play. Dumb decision there for that bridge, they should have left the one that was on it there as it was much better. If it ain't broke, don't fuck with it!

Now on the other hand: I was able to get an ESP LTD EC407 for $50 less than the S7420 that I love to death, and for about $100 more than the S7420 I got an ESP LTD Alex Wade signature model which I also love. The tonality issue of the D-Activators in mahogany is another issue, but overall both guitars are unlike anything else. And not to mention, it's something different. I know the quality of the ESP and/or LTD stuff and know what to expect when I look at or play one.

I am one of those that would like a new look for the Universe without being more than the current one price-wise. Granted the UV77MCRE was nice, but why the fuck should I pay $6K for a new one when the old ones are just as much if not cheaper and are easier to find? And the new M8M looks nice too, but again with such an outrageous price tag, Ibanez just lost that much more of the market who would have been interested in that. Everything else that Ibanez makes is boring to me. No offense to all you Ibanez fan-boys out there, but they just don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 15, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> being picky is about 50/50 of this issue...


 
Actually, it seems to be 100/100. 

Though, there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with being picky. We're all picky when it comes to guitars. That's why we don't all play the same thing. 

I love the feel of Ibanez guitars, but I too am a little bored with thier current offerings. Not to say there aren't a few I'd like to pick up, but none get my juices flowing the same way they once did, namely when I first saw some of the older Universe models.


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 15, 2012)

Does it really matter what we hope/wish Ibanez would put out for the non-signature 7 line? Might get a hardtail, most likely a ztrem. Color options could be a few, but most likely, black, black and black. Personally I have given up on them coming out with something astounding to make me want to run out and get one. Each year at NAMM I'll look at what they came out with and think that it looks the same as last year. 

I'll get excited once they stop using the Premium and Prestige labels and maybe open themselves up to more personaliztion from the end user. It doesn't have to be extreme one-offs but allow the customer some options for the guitar(color, hardware, maple, rosewood, ebony? fingerboards).

I still love Ibanez and will keep a small amount of hope that they just might do something that could get the customer excited about the company again. I know this is a lot to ask, but they use to do it 20 years ago.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 16, 2012)

Thep said:


> You didn't hear it from me....but...word on the street is that...its got bareknuckles.



MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## jwade (Sep 16, 2012)

I would like it if they made the RG2228A available worldwide, or put out a 7 string Iceman finally. Oh, and a new Universe model.


----------



## dgs (Sep 16, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> I don't know about you, but after the 2nd time of smashing my knuckle on a locking nut, I get pissed and my finger hurts. Smashing bone into metal sucks.
> 
> Yes Ibanez necks are nice, but lately I find the quality to be hit or miss, especially on the stuff under $1000 these days.
> 
> No offense to all you Ibanez fan-boys out there, but they just don't do it for me anymore.



I have never had that problem with any locking trem system guitar I've ever owned. You are the first person I've ever heard of having that issue as well.

Anything under $1,000 in the guitar manufacturing world is going to be hit or miss for quality, as it's going to be mass produced, and unfortunately not mass produced in America for that matter. I was very apprehensive to purchase a guitar made in Indonesia, as I have heard about quality control issues with guitars manufactured there. The specs and the price were too good for me to pass up however. I also knew I had two weeks to beat the crap out of it and return it if I found any issues with it. A month later and the guitar has not gone out of tune once, and this is with extreme bends (2 to 2.5 whole steps), and harsh whammy bar use. The guitar is what they would refer to as a great "workhorse" guitar, as it seems like it will last for many years to come with no problems at all. 

This is the first Ibanez guitar I've ever owned in 25 years of playing. When I decided I had to add a 7-string to my collection, I set my budget to $1,000 and under, and started to research under that constraint. The two guitars that made the final cut for me, was the S7420 and the LTD H-1007fr, and ultimately the S7420 won out on price. The store manager had more room to play with the price of the Ibanez than the LTD, and the best he could do on the LTD was $875 OTD. While I probably would have gone for the LTD if prices were equal, I did not think the LTD was worth an additional $275 over the Ibanez. I have not regretted my decision once. If that classifies me as an "Ibanez fan-body," than so be it.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 16, 2012)

Dear Ibanez,
For fuck sake, make a new Universe already!
Kind regards,
Dooky


----------



## Dooky (Sep 17, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Another wish list post, but I don't care - I just want to see the AFD being made again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syriel (Sep 17, 2012)

With Vai using the 7 string more often on the new album. A new Universe might actually be possible. 

Ibanez releasing a replica of his burned 7 would be funny and cool at the same time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 17, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Ibanez releasing a replica of his burned 7



I would buy an official FTLOG replica for sure. Even at UVRE pricing.








PAW is what made me drop everything and woodshed guitar, not to mention sell almost all my guitars for old school UVs at one point.


----------



## potatohead (Sep 17, 2012)

I heard every one of these guitars purchased will save a baby seal from a clubful death.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 17, 2012)

^What Max said. I would pay the price of the Evo replica/Meshuggah sig and/or current UVRE to get an accurate recreation of the FTLOG UV. The only thing I'd want changed, that would never be, is to have an un-burned neck.


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Sep 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


>



That thing is a fucking hambeast!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 18, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Another wish list post, but I don't care - I just want to see the AFD being made again.



Every time I come back to this thread and see this guitar, the more I like it. Now, it looks seriously sexy. Do want .


----------



## Dooky (Sep 18, 2012)

Syriel said:


> With Vai using the 7 string more often on the new album. A new Universe might actually be possible.
> 
> Ibanez releasing a replica of his burned 7 would be funny and cool at the same time.



I know people tend to say these things and not be 100% serious about it, but I seriously would buy that guitar in a heart beat (provided it wasn't priced a $8000). I would be happy to pay $4000, maybe $4500 for a production model of that guitar. I like that guitar even more than his swirls.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 18, 2012)

Then there's always the Maxxas:






That would be... different. 

Here's a better picture of the AFD:


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 18, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Then there's always the Maxxas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been wanting a maxxas forever. I might be getting an artfield in a couple of weeks though


----------



## Syriel (Sep 18, 2012)

Dooky said:


> I know people tend to say these things and not be 100% serious about it, but I seriously would buy that guitar in a heart (provided it wasn't priced a $8000). I would be happy to pay $4000, maybe $4500 for a production model of that guitar. I like that guitar even more than his swirls.



Oh I'm serious about this. I'll be willing to lay down a loan for it if they ever release a replica of it. Too much want on that guitar. The production UV's don't do much in tickling my fancy, but that? Pure Sex.


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 20, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Oh I'm serious about this. I'll be willing to lay down a loan for it if they ever release a replica of it. Too much want on that guitar. The production UV's don't do much in tickling my fancy, but that? Pure Sex.



heck yes i second that, pure sex. I strongly considered buying a green dot and attempting to kinda replicate...........(mirror pick guard, white blazes, red knobs and a sweet burn job minus the neck) anyone gonna try this?


----------



## potatohead (Sep 20, 2012)

sorry posted in wrong thread durrr


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear Ibanez
Please dont make it black FFS.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 22, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> Dear Ibanez
> Please dont make it black FFS.



I'm ready to accept black but in exchange it can't be satin.


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just let it be an RG with a reverse headstock for once I don't care if it's black


----------



## linchpin (Sep 24, 2012)

willis7452 said:


> Just let it be an RG with a reverse headstock for once I don't care if it's black


Would this do?


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 24, 2012)

Universe with no middle pickup and hipshot bridge... O.O


----------

